# pretty random question...



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

My buddy and I were talking about this and I cant seem to find anything in the proclamation... Is it illegal to carry 2 guns on a muzzy hunt? Not that I think it would be very fun, but we were just talking about the fact that it would give you a quick follow up shot if you happened to need it... To me, it seems like it would be illegal, but I cant find anything to back it up. 

Can anybody shed any light on it?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No restriction on the number of muzzle-loaders you can use. Personally its easier to make the first shot than carry 2 guns all day. :mrgreen:

I always have a spare ML back at camp though... accidents can happen.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^^This is true unless you are a flaming road hunter. Then it becomes no problem to carry a bunch of loaded muzzleloaders. Like the guys who ride around sitting in a lawn chair in the back of the truck.....by all means, LOAD EM UP!!!------SS


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Haha! I totally agree with what you both said. It was just one of those things that I had never really put much thought into. I am surprised that there is not a restriction on it though! There are times that carrying one muzzy gets to be a pain in the butt! 

Springville Shooter, what you said reminds me of the movie "The Patriot" when the two boys are shooting, and the one is reloading for the other one! I could totally see that happening from the back of a pickup truck, with a bunch of dudes sitting on lawn chairs or an old couch!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

what if you and your buddy are hunting, is there any rule of you shooting and your buddy handing you his gun to make another quick shot? Like say guys hunting LE elk and the friend has a deer tag. Guy shoots the elk and the buddy passes him his gun?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I ran into a guy driving around in a Scout a few years ago that had taken out the backseat and replaced it with a homemade gun rack. He had 6 muzzleloaders all lined up and ready to go. Called it his six shooter outfit. He also had a six pack (or more) of something else in the Scout. :mrgreen:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> ^^^^^This is true unless you are a flaming road hunter. Then it becomes no problem to carry a bunch of loaded muzzleloaders. Like the guys who ride around sitting in a lawn chair in the back of the truck.....by all means, LOAD EM UP!!!------SS


Not all road hunters are flamers. I know several that are just ordinary cross dressers. But yes, if they are flamers packin around that many loaded muzzys, could be a problem somehow. And about your guys ridin around in the back of pickups sitting on lawn chairs, H*ll, they're just havin a little country boy fun...where's the problem in that?


----------



## digginfreek (Dec 5, 2007)

If you are taking two MLs in the field, I would think if the tag holder wasn't carrying both guns, there could be a question as to intent and why a non-tag holder is carrying -- are both of you hunting / shooting, using the cover of it is two guns for one tag holder? The tag holder would want to carry both guns so there aren't any accusations made, I would think.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

You can use your buddy's gun. Also, I am not aware of a rule that someone who isn't "hunting"can't carry a weapon in the woods. Guides carry a pistol on their hip all the time. I don't see why someone couldn't carry a muzzle loader for the same reason.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

torowy said:


> You can use your buddy's gun. Also, I am not aware of a rule that someone who isn't "hunting"can't carry a weapon in the woods. Guides carry a pistol on their hip all the time. I don't see why someone couldn't carry a muzzle loader for the same reason.


There actually is a rule about guns in the field during a hunt... I cant remember specifically what it is, it was something about a "Temporary game preserve" or something being established during the time of a hunt and you cant have a gun in it without a tag. My memory is really foggy on it, and maybe it was removed. It was more to prevent guys carrying a rifle during the deer hunt and claiming they were hunting coyotes or something.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

DallanC said:


> There actually is a rule about guns in the field during a hunt... I cant remember specifically what it is, it was something about a "Temporary game preserve" or something being established during the time of a hunt and you cant have a gun in it without a tag. My memory is really foggy on it, and maybe it was removed. It was more to prevent guys carrying a rifle during the deer hunt and claiming they were hunting coyotes or something.
> 
> -DallanC


Any good lawyer would have a field day with a law like that. Hunting is a privilege, bearing arms has constitutional protection......or it used to at least.-----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

True. I did a quick scan of the current regs and don't see anything on it so perhaps it was removed. It was quite a while ago I remember reading it. Its especially moot x10 now that we are going to purposely allow multiple hunters per tag in the field.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

DallanC said:


> True. I did a quick scan of the current regs and don't see anything on it so perhaps it was removed. It was quite a while ago I remember reading it. Its especially moot x10 now that we are going to purposely allow multiple hunters per tag in the field.
> 
> -DallanC


Now they just need to outlaw eating boogers and all those little mentorees will be in big trouble.---------SS


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

Watched a officer kick some coyote hunters off the Crawfords in 2010 during our hunt said something about the "game preserve rule" , don't know where it is but saw it get inforced.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

A couple times watching different hunting movies (Tines Up, Mossback too I believe) They have guided Muzzy guys and there was another "helper" holding a 2nd musket so I had wondered what the law was on this.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Doyle has to justify that 10,k bill for something!:mrgreen:


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

I wouldn't carry a muzzle loader without a tag no matter what your intent. The fish cops see you as guilty until proven innocent which is impossible to do if they have decided you are guilty. 

I am pretty certain that it would be against the law to carry a second gun for a licensed hunter. By carrying the gun you would be participating in the hunt. It would be near impossible to prove otherwise. 

I am always a little concerned with this when I take my 12 to 14 year old kids hunting. I insist on carrying their weapons until it is time to shoot as a matter of safety. I am not certain what the law is, as I have never found a reference in the proclamation, but it is a risk I am willing to take for safety.

If two licensed hunters are hunting and you take a shot, I don't see any problem with a buddy handing you his gun for a followup shot if it is needed. It would be best if you have practiced on both guns.

By the way, we should be encouraging road hunting. Each road hunter reduces the number of actual hunters we have to compete with in the field where the deer are. ;-)


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

If the 12 to 14 year old can't be trusted to carry their own weapon safely should they even be allowed to have a tag?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I would think riding arround in a vehicle with a loaded muzzy would be against the law. You cant drive around in a vehicle with a bullet in the chamber. Now having two or more loaded weapons would bring your tard status up a few more notches.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Skally said:


> If the 12 to 14 year old can't be trusted to carry their own weapon safely should they even be allowed to have a tag?


The average kid up to twenty five probably cant be trusted to carry a weapon without adult supervision. Thats why there are so many bullet holes in stop signs. Supervision is a good insurance policy. The more supervision the better in my eyes. Nothing worse than a gun accident!

Yes they should be allowed to have a tag. Some should be allowed to have a tag even younger.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> I would think riding arround in a vehicle with a loaded muzzy would be against the law. You cant drive around in a vehicle with a bullet in the chamber. Now having two or more loaded weapons would bring your tard status up a few more notches.


From the guide book "A muzzleloading firearm is considered loaded when it is capped or primed and has a powder charge and ball or shot in the barrel or cylinders."
 So if it's not capped or primed it's not loaded


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> I would think riding arround in a vehicle with a loaded muzzy would be against the law. You cant drive around in a vehicle with a bullet in the chamber. Now having two or more loaded weapons would bring your tard status up a few more notches.


Absolutely legal with ccw (they covered this in my class, taught by Curtis Oda, a state representative).

http://publicsafety.utah.gov/bci/FirearmLaws.html


> A person may not carry a loaded weapon in a vehicle *unless they have a valid permit to carry*


specifically:



> *(2) The provisions of Subsections 76-10-504(1) and (2), and Section 76-10-505 do not apply to any person to whom a permit to carry a concealed firearm has been issued:*


*

*-DallanC


----------



## JoeRandall (Jun 24, 2012)

Also I will add that the loaded firearm in a vehicle does not apply to a pistol with or with out a CFP.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Not sure how I missed this thread.. But since road hunting became so popular I actually mounted a couple black powder cannons in the bed of my truck. Gets you that distance and gives you more knockdown power.

If your gonna do it, do it right!


----------

